# FMC 2020 - what's the entry fee?



## SaintDufus (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been searching the FMC 2020 website to find out how much the entry fee is, but I haven't found it...does anyone know?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jan 11, 2020)

then maybe there isn't one


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, it's around €35. To be honoust: I'm not really enthousiastic about the movie, but that's a personal opinion, of course


----------



## tmm (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol the link to FMC was literally the advert at the top of the screen as I was reading this


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe you had a rough night? 😁


----------

